# How to be a good forum member



## Shortey (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi there! If you are new to this forum I suggest you read through this list to become a better member of the forum.

Lurk
Before posting or even joining the forum you should lurk.
Lurk - To read without commenting or contributing, therefore effectively invisible to the rest of the group or community. Generally recommended for joining any forum so that you can observe rules, attitudes and prominent personalities without jumping in and breaking a rule, making an ass of yourself, or asking a question about something obvious that you would have learned for yourself if you’d paid attention in the first place. 

Online equivalent of attentive listening before speaking; potentially the solution to all Internet faux pas.
_Urban Dictionary_

Searchfunction
PLEASE! Use the search function before you make a thread. If you do not find anything (on the forum and on Google) you should ask your question here.

Grammar
This is obviously important. If your first language isn’t English, it’s fine with some mistakes and people will be okay with that, but it is recommended to have as good punctuation and vocabulary as possible.

Behavior
Without good behavior you’ll probably not be liked for obvious reasons. Good behavior includes: not being an ass to people, not cheating, respecting other people and their opinions etc. These things are basic manners everybody should know.

How do I get faster?
There is no real secret to become faster. The only thing you can do is to practice and learn good algorithms. Easy as that!
Good tips:
http://www.youtube.com/badmephisto 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...w-to-be-sub-20&p=212427&viewfull=1#post212427
Fridrich F2L: Going Slow and Looking Ahead
Fridrich F2L: Cross to F2L Transition
Note: Feliks Zemdegs has gotten sub9 avg12 with 2 look OLL and Gabriel Dechichi Barbar has gotten sub10 avg12 using 4 look LL. This proves that the most important thing to practice is F2L.

What cube should I get? What method is the best?
There IS NO BEST CUBE OR BEST METHOD! You just have to try out a lot of stuff and find out what is best for you. And just because the world record is set with the Fridrich method on a Dayan GuHong cube, doesn’t mean that you should use a Dayan GuHong and use the Fridrich method.
Example of a good cuber who uses Roux: BigGreen (Austin Moore)

Cheating
Yes. Cheating. If you cheat you’ll probably have a hard time on the forum. Just like ben1996123 and speedcubemasster96. You’ll probably be ripped on and your name will become a meme. Example of a meme created from a cheater: lolben

Postwhoring
Don’t be a postwhore. Nobody likes a postwhore. It’s okay to post a lot if your posts have good content, but if it’s just useless stuff you should stop posting.
Random fact: The user byu once posted up to 80 times a day!!!

PS: If you feel like I should add something please tell me.


----------



## pi.cubed (Jan 21, 2011)

This is great. Thanks. If everyone reads this the forum will be so much better. When you sign up for an account, you should have to read this like you have to read terms and conditions. 
Also, (and I know you may have left this out because it goes under search function), there is the problem with 'I made a new method' threads.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 21, 2011)

Sticky!!!! QUICKLY!!



Shortey said:


> Postwhoring
> Don’t be a postwhore. Nobody likes a postwhore. It’s okay to post a lot if your posts have good content, but if it’s just useless stuff you should stop posting.
> Random fact: The user byu once posted up to 80 times a day!!!


 
Okay ,fine, I get it.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for making this. Seriously, it must be stickied.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 21, 2011)

This was a great idea. I wish it had been there when I joined. Sticky, of course!


----------



## tertius (Jan 21, 2011)

Move the search function higher in the list.


----------



## Chickenman (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice list! I like it how you included lurking which i think is probably the most important thing to do when joining a forum. :tu


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 21, 2011)

Shortey said:


> Good behavior includes: not being an ass to people


----------



## Shortey (Jan 21, 2011)

hr.mohr said:


>


 
I never said I was a good member.


----------



## KitKat (Jan 21, 2011)

Im a newbie so .. tnx for posting.. its very useful


----------



## Rune (Jan 21, 2011)

A good forum member uses his name as a user name.


----------



## 24653483361 (Jan 21, 2011)

ooh i feel special because i lurk


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice Morten! :tu However, I'm not too sure how many newbs will even bother to look at this even if it was stickied.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 21, 2011)

AndreaBananas said:


> Nice Morten! :tu However, I'm not too sure how many newbs will even bother to look at this even if it was stickied.


 
Home page stickied?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 21, 2011)

I lol'd I definitely lurked for like 6months  I'm now more interested and stuff. I think this will be great and I hope people start using the search button instead of spamming everything full by making new threads for a question like: How do I get faster? In 3 months the number of threads rose by like 10% I think this will be useful when you sign up for an account that you could read it.


----------



## Hexi (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah great.. thank you.. now i know what is Joëls signature about


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 26, 2011)

I am such a great forum member; i lurked for approximately as long as it took to find the register button.


----------

